# TUNZE CO2 diffuser



## Svante (Feb 8, 2004)

Just wanted to know if anyone has tried this diffuser, and if it was any good, and so on ... I'm sick of trying to create my own reactor/diffuser because I can't mannage to get one to work properly, but I want to know something about the product before I buy it ... if it works well and so on ...

Thx

//Svante


----------



## mintygreen (May 25, 2005)

..create your own..know how you feel..

I've been running the Tunze for about 3 months, works well, easy to clean, quiet, not too ugly.

I found putting a tiny hole (0.2mm) at the top of the "T" piece prevents the pump running dry/stalling if there is a power out or the CO2 builds up too high in the riser.

As an in-tank style reactor's go, i'd recommend it.


----------

